#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  como quebrar senha roteador huawei 1600

## mauriciosilva

[size=7px][/size]eu comprei um roteador huawei mas o mesmo esta com uma senha mas o vendedor nao sabe a senha alguem pode me ajudar

----------


## [email protected]ício

É só resetar o modem e ele torna a configuração inicial, na parte de trás tem um reset, lembre-se, o modem tem que está ligado na energia.
E para rotear entre no site www.abusar.org.br

----------


## fred_m

Tenta ligar para a huawei Brasil e tenta por lá
Tenta falar com algum distribuidor huawei que pode ser que eles te ajudem.

Documentação sobre esses roteadores são muito raras e fracas em comparação a documentação existente da cisco.

----------

liga o roteador precione CTLR + B, quando aparecer o menu precione CTLR + P quandopararecer o menu novamente precione 4 ai vc vai entrar na configuracao sem a senha

----------


## Umesh

bom..tem um video explicando como resetar a senha...talvez te ajude:

----------

